# Plant ID- bought Elodea..which isn't



## fwfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bought this at an auction this weekend. I bought it based on the way it looked in thh bag, not the name on the bag.
Got it home and the bag is tagged elodea, which it isn't. Any suggestions?


----------



## fwfan (Mar 11, 2008)

It would help if I attached the picture lol....

Bought a bag of this at an auction this weekend. 
Got it home and the bag says elodea..which it isn't. Any ideas? I thought it was mixed in with some cabomba but as I started seperating it it would apear some stems are finer..and some are like this (they are all attached by main runners so it's part of the same plant)


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks to me like one of the Limnophila species with pinnate leaves (L. sessiliflora, heterophylla, indica) in the emersed form.


----------



## fwfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I was wondering if that was the case since the leaves in teh picture seem much coarser and I found a few stems where the bottom was like the cabomba type leaves and the tops were these


----------

